# Any juggalos here?



## KillaKlown (Jul 20, 2012)

Yo wassup,

Im a fury and im also a juggalo...now I know we cool but was wonderin if theres any fury juggalos here bsides me. My homes dont rly get the fury thing but whatever ya know we dont care jus chill. 

So wasup ppl?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 20, 2012)

*Furry


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 20, 2012)

....
Too easy..




KillaKlown said:


> Yo wassup,
> 
> Im a fury and im also a juggalo...now I know we cool but was wonderin if theres any fury juggalos here bsides me. My homes dont rly get the fury thing but whatever ya know we dont care jus chill.
> 
> So wasup ppl?



I do not think we have any "angry" juggalos here. Sorry.


----------



## KillaKlown (Jul 20, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> *Furry





Ya same difference


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 20, 2012)

Question time: What do you have against the English language? Also the answer is NO. There are no Juggalos here because we like proper spelling, and good english skills.


----------



## KillaKlown (Jul 20, 2012)

chill homie is tha internet, u dont have to watch yr spellin if ur not in school, its call net speak. And u never know whos a juggalo or not some juggalos got college degree and shit


----------



## Aetius (Jul 20, 2012)

This is a very entertaining spambot. 

I give props to whoever made it.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 20, 2012)

KillaKlown said:


> chill homie is tha internet, u dont have to watch yr spellin if ur not in school, its call net speak. And u never know whos a juggalo or not some juggalos got college degree and shit



Just because it is the internet doesn't mean you should type like a crack monkey or a Korean spam-bot. Especially when it comes to wanting people to take you seriously.
Browse the FA group page, I know there are a few Furry Juggalo group pages, but none of them are fury Juggalos.




Aetius said:


> This is a very entertaining spambot.
> 
> I give props to whoever made it.



Korean ICP bots exist?!


----------



## KillaKlown (Jul 20, 2012)

i aint no bot u guys gotta learn 2 chill out n relax, lifes too short to be all mad bookcase on every1 ya gotta enjoy it not be a bookworm


----------



## Aetius (Jul 20, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Korean ICP bots exist?!



Korea has control of the future and artificial intelligence. 

Today sex bots, tomorrow ICP bots and sex bots.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 20, 2012)

Aetius said:


> Korea has control of the future and artificial intelligence.
> 
> Today sex bots, tomorrow ICP bots and sex bots.



Seeing as how North Korea tried to use Spambots to fund their Nuclear weapons program.


----------



## Elim Garak (Jul 20, 2012)

I am pretty sure this is what some people might reffer to as a "troll", real or not, I am laughing my ass off here.


----------



## Aetius (Jul 20, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Seeing as how North Korea tried to use Spambots to fund their Nuclear weapons program.



Hey, gold farming pays off. Nerds need to buy over priced epic mounts.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 20, 2012)

Yes, I am also a gigolo.


----------



## Jhetmonev (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm not sure if there are any on this forum, but I have seen a few on DeviantART, so you're not alone on this.

I can maybe understand if you type slow as all shit because you don't have any hands and have to use another appendage and missing a few letter helps speed things up, but if you type normally then what's the point? It just hurts to read. Practically everyone on this forum agrees and will tear you apart for it. XD


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 20, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Yes, I am also a gigolo.



You slut. <3


----------



## WanderingFox (Jul 20, 2012)

Not sure if throwaway/novelty/troll account... 

...or legitimate poster.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 20, 2012)

WanderingFox said:


> Not sure if throwaway/novelty/troll account...
> 
> ...or legitimate poster.




*assumes it's a legitimate poster*

If you type clearly, read the rules and stickies, you'll probably enjoy the site. There's little objective justification for everyone here to type in perfect english...well apart from the fact that since there's people from outside the anglosphere here it's easier for them to understand you...oh yes that's why. 

^^ yes, it's just easier for everyone if we all type clearly- imagine if you didn't speak english as a first language how difficult reading contracted slang would be.


----------



## Mentova (Jul 20, 2012)

Juggalos are one of the few things worse than furries.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 20, 2012)

Mentova said:


> Juggalos are one of the few things worse than furries.


The difference is, furries are not all alike.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 20, 2012)

3 times *is* a bit much. What is this an intro? Not to be nitpicky but you shoulda put this in the Introduction section, sir. Uh, I had to look up juggalos. That explains your avatar.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 20, 2012)

Mentova said:


> Juggalos are one of the few things worse than furries.



I would add on more, but it's sort of racist. :V


----------



## KillaKlown (Jul 20, 2012)

Juggalos aint all alike either, we a family but we all got etch of our own views and lifestyles


----------



## Bark (Jul 20, 2012)

Can you explain the Faygo thing to me?


----------



## KillaKlown (Jul 20, 2012)

Faygo's a midwestern pop that juggalos dig, is simple as that.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 20, 2012)

KillaKlown said:


> And u never know whos a juggalo or not some juggalos got college degree and shit



I presume that you are not one of them.


----------



## KillaKlown (Jul 20, 2012)

Nah I got my college degree aint mean I hacve to speak like im writin a term paper, chill


----------



## WanderingFox (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh my god you guys, seriously, stop my sides are starting to hurt.


----------



## Bark (Jul 20, 2012)

KillaKlown said:


> Faygo's a midwestern pop that juggalos dig, is simple as that.



Fair enough I suppose.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 20, 2012)

KillaKlown said:


> Nah I got my college degree aint mean I hacve to speak like im writin a term paper, chill



Is it a juggalo thing?


----------



## Carnie (Jul 20, 2012)

Eh, not a juggalo, but I have a few juggalo friends. They're all nice dudes. 
Welcome to the forums, though we prefer to hold people to a higher standard of writing skills.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 20, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> Is it a juggalo thing?



Fuckin' Grammar. How does it work?
I'm not gonna talk to no English professor.
Ya'll mothafockas lyin' and gettin me pissed.


----------



## Zenia (Jul 20, 2012)

KillaKlown said:


> Nah I got my college degree aint mean I hacve to speak like im writin a term paper, chill


So you just want to appear like an uneducated moron? Whatever floats your boat I guess.

Clowns suck.


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 20, 2012)

da fuck is a juggalo?

is that like the magnet guys?

people who worship magnets?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 20, 2012)

KillaKlown said:


> Yo wassup,
> 
> *Im* a fury and *im* also a juggalo...now I know we cool but was *wonderin* if *theres* any fury juggalos here *bsides* me. My homes *dont* *rly *get the fury thing but whatever ya know we *dont* care *jus *chill.
> 
> So wasup *ppl*?



Try learning how to spell.

My Grammar and my spelling both suck, but even I don;t make that many fucking mistakes.



KillaKlown said:


> Nah I got my college degree aint mean I hacve to speak like im writin a term paper, chill



So you'd rather make yourself come across as an illiterate idiot?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 20, 2012)

The fail is strong in this one.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 20, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> The fail is strong in this one.



So is the force.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 20, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> So is the force.



*farce


----------



## Corto (Jul 20, 2012)

Yes let's all be assholes to the new guy because of the music he listens to. That makes us superior. 



Juggalo dude I won't bother you because you like ICP because I seriously don't care but please oh please do make an effort to type properly because I can hear my dictionary cutting itself after I opened this topic.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 20, 2012)

I for one, do not mind these posts as I can read them in an accent.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 20, 2012)

Gibby said:


> *farce



Why are you correcting me for a mistake I didn't make? I meant Force. It's a piss take out of star wars.



Corto said:


> Yes let's all be assholes to the new guy because of the music he listens to. That makes us superior.
> 
> 
> 
> Juggalo dude I won't bother you because you like ICP because I seriously  don't care but please oh please do make an effort to type properly  because I can hear my dictionary cutting itself after I opened this  topic.



I'm not being an asshole because of the music he likes, I'm being an asshole because of his appalling typing. I don;t give two hoots what he listens too. I'm just not going to take him seriously if he can;t be fucked to put some effort into his posting.


----------



## Spatel (Jul 20, 2012)

Pretty sure a few furries are into ICP. I'm not down with the clown, but I've got nothing against juggos.


----------



## Cyril (Jul 20, 2012)

WOOP WOOP I love stupid people WOOP WOOP 

\o\

/o/

\o/


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 20, 2012)

Corto said:


> Yes let's all be assholes to the new guy because of the music he listens to. That makes us superior.
> 
> .



Not the music, Cortie-poo, just his substitution of "words" for 16 year old girl garbage he calls "netspeak"


----------



## wheelieotter (Jul 20, 2012)

He's just a Juggalo, and everywhere he goes
nobody can make sense of what he's saying because he refuses to use common vernacular


----------



## Zenia (Jul 20, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> I'm not being an asshole because of the music he likes, I'm being an asshole because of his appalling typing. I don;t give two hoots what he listens too. I'm just not going to take him seriously if he can;t be fucked to put some effort into his posting.


Exactly. Personally, I find it to take MORE of an effort to type like a moron than it does to type normally. Why bother typing like a moron?


----------



## Corto (Jul 20, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> I'm not being an asshole because of the music he likes, I'm being an asshole because of his appalling typing. I don;t give two hoots what he listens too. I'm just not going to take him seriously if he can;t be fucked to put some effort into his posting.


Yeah, you're right. I was just saying.


Also, props for the most ironic use of semicolons I've seen yet.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jul 20, 2012)

You can juggalo all our balls Killa.  Go get down with the clown somewhere else.

By the way, I am laughing so hard I'm crying at this thread.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 20, 2012)

Corto said:


> Yeah, you're right. I was just saying.
> 
> 
> Also, props for the most ironic use of semicolons I've seen yet.



That's not actually intentional. For some reason I always hit the semicolon key instead of the ' key. I'm always correcting it if I see the mistake. No idea why it happens, I just always miss the right key somehow.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 20, 2012)

Lol, I love that episode of Workaholics when they go to 'the dark carnival' to find one of their coworkers.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jul 20, 2012)

We all managed to deal with Clayton's lack of proper spelling. Not sure why it should be any different for this fella. 



KillaKlown said:


> lifes too short to be all *mad bookcase* on every1


Is this legitimate juggalo slang? That is precious.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 20, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> We all managed to deal with Clayton's lack of proper spelling. Not sure why it should be any different for this fella.



I miss Clayton. :'(


----------



## Lobar (Jul 20, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> We all managed to deal with Clayton's lack of proper spelling. Not sure why it should be any different for this fella.



Okay.  I think I can hold the same amount of respect for this guy that I hold for Clayton. :V


----------



## Aden (Jul 20, 2012)

hi OP you should stick around c:


----------



## WanderingFox (Jul 20, 2012)

Aden said:


> hi OP you should stick around c:



I second this. 

We love you OP, really.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 20, 2012)

This thread is too funny.



Aden said:


> hi OP you should stick around c:



Yes, please.


----------



## Dokid (Jul 20, 2012)

Aetius said:


> Korea has control of the future and artificial intelligence.
> 
> Today sex bots, tomorrow ICP bots and sex bots.



-shudder- The image


----------



## Commie Bat (Jul 20, 2012)

What the hell is a juggalo, anyway?

Personally to me, it sounds like a clown themed sex cult that kidnaps people to make snuff films.  I may, just maybe thinking of the wrong thing here, but still.


----------



## meh_is_all (Jul 20, 2012)

What were Your grades in English class?


----------



## zachhart12 (Jul 20, 2012)

Commie Bat said:


> What the hell is a juggalo, anyway?
> 
> Personally to me, it sounds like a clown themed sex cult that kidnaps people to make snuff films.  I may, just maybe thinking of the wrong thing here, but still.



It's a bunch of losers who like the band "Insane Clown Posse" and other dumb, horrible music.  Someone else can expand on this for me.


----------



## Zaxxeh (Jul 20, 2012)

I happen to like being able to properly understand what others are saying in the English language. But that's just me.


----------



## WanderingFox (Jul 20, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> It's a bunch of losers who like the band "Insane Clown Posse" and other dumb, horrible music.  Someone else can expand on this for me.



They also wear face paints and band related merchandise. They're  also listed as a criminal gang by some authorities (which amuses me). They're mostly just  people that remind me of what would happen if some vandals and carnies  got together, smoked tons of weed and drank lots of alcohol while pregnant, and had babies.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 20, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> It's a bunch of losers who like the band "Insane Clown Posse" and other dumb, horrible music.  Someone else can expand on this for me.



Mall Goths that listen to bad rap music produced by ICP and shop at hot topic. ICP's fandom is mostly populated by Trailer trash.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jul 20, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Mall Goths that listen to bad rap music produced by ICP and shop at hot topic. ICP's fandom is mostly populated by Trailer trash.



There we go .  OP seems to have disappeared...hrmf...


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 21, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> There we go .  OP seems to have disappeared...hrmf...



That's as PC as I can get.


----------



## GingerM (Jul 21, 2012)

Different troll is different.


----------



## BarlettaX (Jul 21, 2012)

I would actually post, but I cannot read the OP. I think I will translate into English. Too bad google translate doesn't have a Juggalospaek.


----------



## Aden (Jul 21, 2012)

This must be what normal forums are like when someone comes in and introduces themselves as a furry with all the stereotypical pitfalls


----------



## Spatel (Jul 21, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I miss Clayton. :'(



Wait, what happened to Clayton anyway?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jul 21, 2012)

This is a badge I got that references ICP.

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/7765286/

Seeing as how they don't know how magnets work, they probably don't know how trig works either.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jul 21, 2012)

Your username is telling me to kill a clown.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jul 21, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> This is a badge I got that references ICP.
> 
> https://www.furaffinity.net/view/7765286/
> 
> Seeing as how they don't know how magnets work, they probably don't know how trig works either.



Um....ok?


----------



## Sly-Wolf (Jul 21, 2012)

Juggalos remind me of those cannibal groups from post-apocalypse movies.


----------



## Commie Bat (Jul 21, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Mall Goths that listen to bad rap music produced by ICP and shop at hot topic. ICP's fandom is mostly populated by Trailer trash.



So let me get this straight; they're poor white hicks, that try to act goth in public, yet listen to rap while dressed up as clowns?

Remind me to bring some mace, if I ever see one out in public.  :V


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jul 21, 2012)

Spatel said:


> Wait, what happened to Clayton anyway?


He got fed up with FA's overall shoddiness and migrated to Nabyn. Why he couldn't have just moved his art over but still maintained a presence on the forums is beyond me, but that dude's never really been famous for his sharp rationality.


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 21, 2012)

Commie Bat said:


> So let me get this straight; they're poor white hicks, that try to act goth in public, yet listen to rap while dressed up as clowns?
> 
> Remind me to bring some mace, if I ever see one out in public.  :V



Goodness you're making me cringe, please stop that.

In case the OP does come back...fascinating! Please, do tell more. I've actually always wondered a little bit about this little group. Forgive my ignorant questions, your fellows are hardly easy to talk to in public and are ever so rarely seen on the internet.

So, I heard that Juggalos believe in this sort of Dark Carnival thing that they will go to when they die...so is this like some sort of religion? Or a cult based around a band? Do you actually believe you will go to a strange carnival when you die?

Why are the band members bigger talkers than they act? With all of the violent imagery I'm to understand comes from your group, you would think your idols (Are they your idols? This kind of harkens back to the tone I mentioned previously) would at least follow through when they threaten people. What did you think of that time on Howard Stern when Violent J threatened that black man over the phone, who then showed up at the station and Violent J refused to come out of the radio room and instead had his cronies block the hallway?

Why do you guys need to portray such a tough guy image? You seem to want to be accepted, but then you drive people away with such nastiness.

Every ICP fan I've met has been a really low-income family, is there a message the band puts out that appeals to that demographic?

I am not attempting to snark you, I am actually curious for an answer to these questions.


----------



## Mayfurr (Jul 21, 2012)

WTF is a "juggalo"... oh, wait.

Well that's thirty seconds of my life I won't get back.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 21, 2012)

Commie Bat said:


> So let me get this straight; they're poor white hicks, that try to act goth in public, yet listen to rap while dressed up as clowns?
> 
> Remind me to bring some mace, if I ever see one out in public.  :V


I saw one 2 days ago in a convenience store. A wrinkling 40+ year old female with sloppily dyed pink hair, dressed in the most atrocious combination of patterns I've seen in a while, with several tattoos including the familiar 'running hatchet man'. But it was the voice that i noticed first--    as I was choosing a drink, I heard some kind of speech behind me that made me think of a mentally retarded hobo. I wasn't too far off, this fine specimen had a lip ring which had most likely been done by an amateur as the whole lower lip was red and swollen. Every spoken word was garbled in an indescribable way.
Better bring that mace.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 21, 2012)

Commie Bat said:


> So let me get this straight; they're poor white hicks, that try to act goth in public, yet listen to rap while dressed up as clowns?
> :V



While wearing mass-produced Crap topic gear that they paid for while on welfare.



Ad Hoc said:


> He got fed up with FA's overall shoddiness and migrated to Nabyn. Why he couldn't have just moved his art over but still maintained a presence on the forums is beyond me, but that dude's never really been famous for his sharp rationality.



More to it, but out of respect I cannot say.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 21, 2012)

I first thought this thread was about people who juggled.
How has the word Juggalo got anything to do with clowns?


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jul 21, 2012)

So...you're people who dress up as clowns?
I'm not sure if I read it right
"Dark clowns"? Like that one from Twisted Metal series? :v


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 21, 2012)

Sweet tooth biatch!


----------



## S.L.p (Jul 21, 2012)

hay I'm sorry about the furies on here homey. most but not all are ass holes with no lives. but any way I'm a juggalo furry and it's cool to have you here.  fuck the haters on here and there dissing ( you know to make fun of some thing or some one who is different or has a different life then your own. )  there just kids who got made fun of and now there being ass holes to every one they see. woop woop.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 21, 2012)

Am I the only one with a torch and a pitchfork?


----------



## meh_is_all (Jul 21, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Am I the only one with a torch and a pitchfork?



Yeah, I have my paintball gun.


----------



## Elim Garak (Jul 21, 2012)

S.L.p said:


> hay I'm sorry about the furies on here homey. most but not all are ass holes with no lives. but any way I'm a juggalo furry and it's cool to have you here.  fuck the haters on here and there dissing ( you know to make fun of some thing or some one who is different or has a different life then your own. )  there just kids who got made fun of and now there being ass holes to every one they see. woop woop.


The reason why we make fun of him is his retarded spelling, much like yours, especially for someone coming from an English speaking country and claiming to have a college degree.
You know when you are a tard when someone from a non-English speaking country spells your native language better than you.


----------



## Dokid (Jul 21, 2012)

awww...OP seems to have left


----------



## S.L.p (Jul 21, 2012)

Elim Garak said:


> The reason why we make fun of him is his retarded spelling, much like yours, especially for someone coming from an English speaking country and claiming to have a college degree.
> You know when you are a tard when someone from a non-English speaking country spells your native language better than you.




hay here is some English for you. fuck off and stop being a little bitch. god dame im a sick of you little punks talking mad shit,you know what im saying right? its the same thing people do when they find out your a furry. so grow the fuck up and move on if this is how you treat others for some thing they like. oh and don't reply to my post, your not worth any more of my time. ( sorry for any spelling and my grammar, im dyslexic so its hard for me ) ps: im not mad just disappointed.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 21, 2012)

S.L.p said:


> hay here is some English for you. fuck off and stop being a little bitch. god dame im a sick of you little punks talking mad shit,you know what im saying right? its the same thing people do when they find out your a furry. so grow the fuck up and move on if this is how you treat others for some thing they like. oh and don't reply to my post, your not worth any more of my time. ( sorry for any spelling and my grammar, im dyslexic so its hard for me ) ps: im not mad just disappointed.


You're not worth our time dude. Ya know every ICP fan I have come across has been an illiterate retard with a side helping of being a fucking asshole who can't tolerate the truth.

Stop acting all big and tough and gangster like, it doesn't work, you're not big, clever or tough so stop acting like it.

Also, bullshit on being Dyslexic, don't make excuses for typing in a stupid accent.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 21, 2012)

.-. gawd we shouldn't have made fun of him for his writing. We've probably driven away someone who could have been a good member.


----------



## Dokid (Jul 21, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> You're not worth our time dude. Ya know every ICP fan I have come across has been an illiterate retard with a side helping of being a fucking asshole who can't tolerate the truth.
> 
> Stop acting all big and tough and gangster like, it doesn't work, you're not big, clever or tough so stop acting like it.



This all reminds me of the ICP kids i've met...
it's kinda funny how most of them are in the alternitive education program and can't make many good choices


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 21, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> .-. gawd we shouldn't have made fun of him for his writing. We've probably driven away someone who could have been a good member.



Someone who can't even be bothered to type out a comprehensible OP is not likely someone who is going to be a good member.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 21, 2012)

I dislike you juggalo fucktards because a group of you dick monkeys harrased the shit out of a couple of my friends because of the band shirts they were wearing.


----------



## S.L.p (Jul 21, 2012)

well im not trying to act big you fucking tard and i think it is you and your little friends who cant handle the truth. your acting the same way people act to you when they call you a furfag. now fuck off, this is why i hate kids. in my eyes your not a furry or a juggalo if all you do is talk shit to people.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 21, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Someone who can't even be bothered to type out a comprehensible OP is not likely someone who is going to be a good member.



We were all newbies at one point.


----------



## Dokid (Jul 21, 2012)

S.L.p said:


> well im not trying to act big you fucking tard and i think it is you and your little friends who cant handle the truth. your acting the same way people act to you when they call you a furfag. now fuck off, this is why i hate kids. in my eyes your not a furry or a juggalo if all you do is talk shit to people.



No need to swear like a sailor

anyways it's not like being a furry or a juggalo is some high privilege that you have to earn and be proud to keep. It's a freaking label that people put on themselves.  If your going to be hostile to others expect people to do the same to you.


----------



## S.L.p (Jul 21, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I dislike you juggalo fucktards because a group of you dick monkeys harrased the shit out of a couple of my friends because of the band shirts they were wearing.



and im sorry that happened to you and your friends. i wish that never happened to you guys. but those kind of people are not juggalo there jugawhoes. just like with the fandom there are assholes and all you can do is move on. just like i will when this is done. like i said be for im not mad its just not cool how you are all acting. ok ill put it like this, some one calls them self just a juggalo they my be assholes but if they call them self's a furry juggalo there relay nice people. but this is just from what i have seen.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 21, 2012)

S.L.p said:


> well im not trying to act big you fucking tard and i think it is you and your little friends who cant handle the truth. your acting the same way people act to you when they call you a furfag. now fuck off, this is why i hate kids. in my eyes your not a furry or a juggalo if all you do is talk shit to people.



The only tard is you and your uncivil manner, perhaps it is you that should fuck off. Not us.



Fallowfox said:


> We were all newbies at one point.



That is not an excuse for showing the inability to type properly. So don't even use the "He's a newbie" bullshit. I have been on this forum since April 2008, I have seen more newbies come on here than I care to count and 99% of them are able to write in a coherent manner. 

So the "newbie" thing is bullshit.



S.L.p said:


> and im sorry that happened to you and your friends.  i wish that never happened to you guys. but those kind of people are  not juggalo there jugawhoes. just like with the fandom there are  assholes and all you can do is move on. just like i will when this is  done. like i said be for im not mad its just not cool how you are all  acting. ok ill put it like this, some one calls them self just a juggalo  they my be assholes but if they call them self's a furry juggalo there  relay nice people. but this is just from what i have seen.



It's not the fact he or you are juggalo's that everyone is getting at, it was his blatant and deliberate misuse of grammar. Then you come along calling everyone on here "fucking assholes" and being highly uncivil towards us, and you wonder why we are being assholes? You brought it on yourself dude.


----------



## S.L.p (Jul 21, 2012)

no not all of you are like that just some.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 21, 2012)

Just a wee bit of tollerance would have been useful in this thread, I know I set it up for attack with the first reply but really. :c


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jul 21, 2012)

Why no one likes juggalos and their entire lot

http://articles.cnn.com/2010-08-15/...la-tequila-music-festival-rocks?_s=PM:SHOWBIZ

sure she isnt the best music/whatever she is but their entire lot are fucking jerks and violent _yet _to meet one who is a decent human being and not some sort of weird psychopathic nut job hell bent on fucking shit up for the sake of it. 

for the record heres more stuff as to why people dislike juggalos 

http://www.ranker.com/list/10-most-violent-juggalo-attacks-ever/michael-gibson
http://www.trutv.com/library/crime/photogallery/crimes-of-the-juggalo.html?curPhoto=2
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Juggalo#Crime_attributed_to_Juggalos


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 21, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Why no one likes juggalos and their entire lot
> 
> http://articles.cnn.com/2010-08-15/...la-tequila-music-festival-rocks?_s=PM:SHOWBIZ
> 
> ...



Being a bad person isn't a necessitated criterion for being a juggalo and anecdotal stories not a grounds to assume a demographic, it would only be prejudicial to think that juggalos are all nasty people, I'm sure they're not.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jul 21, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Being a bad person isn't a necessitated criterion for being a juggalo and anecdotal stories not a grounds to assume a demographic, it would only be prejudicial to think that juggalos are all nasty people, I'm sure they're not.




try about 14 pages of google all listing HORRIBLE crimes about hacking people to death with butcher cleavers adn trying to burn people alive while singing lyrics. I dont see fans of the backstreet boys do that- or for the record I dont see any other band fan base listed as a legit gang.


----------



## Commie Bat (Jul 21, 2012)

Rilvor said:


> Goodness you're making me cringe, please stop that.



All because I used the word goth?  I just reworded Zeke's reply, and added the mace part on the bottom.  None of it was supposed to be taken serious, and I'm pretty sure they don't even exist over here.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 21, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> try about 14 pages of google all listing HORRIBLE crimes about hacking people to death with butcher cleavers adn trying to burn people alive while singing lyrics. I dont see fans of the backstreet boys do that- or for the record I dont see any other band fan base listed as a legit gang.



This doesn't mean we're entitled to assume all juggalos are bad people or that they even reflect their entire community- the sources you posted describe 'certain sub-sets' being responsible, so it's unfair to typify all of them.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jul 21, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> This doesn't mean we're *entitled* to assume all juggalos are bad people or that they even reflect their entire community- the sources you posted describe 'certain sub-sets' being responsible, so it's unfair to typify all of them.



I believe you used the bold word inaccurately here as I am entitled to believe what ever the hell I want. When I have seen first hand a bunch of pricks donning the ICP garbage chasing my friends with knives and baseball bats I believe I am entitled to hate all of them because I have never met one who wasnt a self absorbed asshat who was bent on hurting others because its funny.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 21, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I believe you used the bold word inaccurately here as I am entitled to believe what ever the hell I want. When I have seen first hand a bunch of pricks donning the ICP garbage chasing my friends with knives and baseball bats I believe I am entitled to hate all of them because I have never met one who wasnt a self absorbed asshat who was bent on hurting others because its funny.



Okay then, I don't think it would be fair to assume everybody of a certain group is a prick because you know some people who are pricks that subscribe to a certain group. 

The simplest version of this is the 'green apple' falacy, you might incorrectly conclude all apples are green because you've only ever been exposed to green apples, but one day someone may turn up with a red apple.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 21, 2012)

This reminds me of black metalheads being known for burning down churches and stuff.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jul 21, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Okay then, I don't think it would be fair to assume everybody of a certain group is a prick because you know some people who are pricks that subscribe to a certain group.
> 
> The simplest version of this is the 'green apple' falacy, you might incorrectly conclude all apples are green because you've only ever been exposed to green apples, but one day someone may turn up with a red apple.



I think of people in that group as a certain poisonous animal. You get bit once. You then never get close because you never want to get bit again and suffer.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 21, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I think of people in that group as a certain poisonous animal. You get bit once. You then never get close because you never want to get bit again and suffer.



An adverse reaction is understandeable from an emotional perspective if you've had a traumatic expereince, but not a valid excuse to make sweeping assumptions about other people, because people are diverse if nothing else.


----------



## Commie Bat (Jul 21, 2012)

Gibby said:


> This reminds me of black metalheads being known for burning down churches and stuff.



Kind of.  Over here, only if you like Norwegian black metal, would people make that assumption.  Other than that, people would just assume your an atheist, or have negative views on religion.  While it is a stereotype that not 100% accurate, the majority do somewhat follow this path.  I mean the religious thing, not church burning.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 21, 2012)

I wonder, OP mentioned that juggalos were diverse and different as could be. I'm a bit new to this juggalo/ICP stuff/crap. Does being a juggalo make you put on a "thug" persona even on a forum? Like some of us are furries, but we don't have to "netspeak" to fit in. As for the diversity line I'm curious:

Where all our single mom juggalos at?
Where all our gay flamer juggalos at?
Where all our golden year juggalos at?
Where all our 3rd world country doctor juggalos at? 

Seems the majority are teen/young adults. I cannot account for their race, but I think caucasian is a safe bet.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jul 21, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> I wonder, OP mentioned that juggalos were diverse and different as could be. I'm a bit new to this juggalo/ICP stuff/crap. Does being a juggalo make you put on a "thug" persona even on a forum? Like some of us are furries, but we don't have to "netspeak" to fit in. As for the diversity line I'm curious:
> 
> Where all our single mom juggalos at?
> Where all our gay flamer juggalos at?
> ...



this may answer some of your questions


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 21, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> this may answer some of your questions



White as cocaine then...


----------



## Corto (Jul 21, 2012)

This thread is bad, and everyone who posted here should feel bad. Locked.


----------



## Aden (Jul 21, 2012)

I will not let this thread be closed without first posting this

[yt]UUOvnbCtnVQ[/yt]

okay we're good c:


----------

